# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  webservice

## rabinnet

از دوستان کسی یک مثال کاملکار باwebservice  را سراغ نداره

----------


## Pouria.NET

یک برنامه win form ایجاد کن
یک web ref را اضافه کن و آدرس زیر را بده
http://aspspider.info/pamirian/services/add.asmx

حالا می توانی از این Web serviceکه عملیات جمع دو عدد را انجام می دهد استفاده کنی
سرور در امریکا قرار دارد و شما از یک سرویس (بصورت Web service ) استفاده کرده اید

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> از دوستان کسی یک مثال کاملکار باwebservice  را سراغ نداره


دوستمان توضیح کاملی داد،با چ زبانی میخوای بنویسی،تحت میزبان یا تحت مشتری(البته منظورم همون جاوا اسکریپت هست)؟

----------

